# Parading for the first time during BMQ



## pandora (30 Jan 2014)

Hello, I have just recently started my January BMQ course and will be parading with my unit for the time.  I was told that they will be finding something for me to do there.  What should I bring with me so I do not stick out too much (i.e. parka, sleeping bag, rucksack...)? 

Thanks


----------



## RedcapCrusader (30 Jan 2014)

Show up properly dressed in uniform with a watch, pen, and paper.


----------



## ajp (31 Jan 2014)

Ack that.  Just bring what you are told.  Kit list to the letter.  Polish what you're told to.  Keep it clean.  Obey.  And enjoy.  Stress is ok.  Bohica


----------



## Godwinlee (3 Feb 2014)

Polished clean boots, PT Kit (just in case), writing/ note taking material. Make sure your uniform is inspection ready. You'll probably receive a list of what you should bring every parade anyways but that is what I have to bring.


----------



## brihard (4 Feb 2014)

Find out who your section commander is. Your secton is the group of eight or ten or twelve soldiers who you will work with. Your section commander is the boss of your section, and he or she will likely have a second in command to assist- a '2ic'. Ask whoever is telling you what to do "Who is my section commander or section 2ic?" Once you have those names, find them, and get their phone numbers and email addresses. Ask them at the end of each parade night what you need next week unless they tell you that instructions will follow. Do exactly as they say. It's not hard and there's zero need for you to ask a bunch of strangers on a website for info you should get from your direct supervisors. You will not be bothering them by asking them once a week what you nee to bring or need to know next week. That's their job and since you don't know anything yet they owe you that so you're prepared for training.

I have a number of years in the reserves now, have spent a few years as a section commander, and have taught BMQ and other courses, so take my advice for whatever you decide it's worth.


----------

